# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  3D Printing, Presentation, Innovation and Beyond

## MARVELMARCUS

First of thank you for visiting this thread and I hope youwill inspire, be inspired or have a good read. :Smile: 

I have been overwhelmed for the past 2 weeks on thingiverse,youtube and 3Dprint obviously. :Cool: 

I would like to talk to the community to get ideas opinionsand criticisms etc :Stick Out Tongue: 

I want this thread to contain a rough outline of what I amdoing and working on and my route there. (Forgive me if it’s in the incorrectplace but it though student area would be most relevant)

I was asked by a Project Manager at my work about 3DPrinters and light bulb moment. (By the way, I work in Library as SupportAssistant and various other roles which will pop up later in this thread.) I couldtell she was pleased with my enthusiasm. 

This lady is amazing she has always been a techie like me sowe were always bouncing ideas around talking new products new tech etc as we do.
To cut a long story short she saying she wants to buy a 3DPrinters for libraries (not printer, printers plural people) and again I waslike when and what we going to do with them ?

I attended a lunch and Learn Session at FabLab London which Ireally enjoyed and some of the people there where really nice but the main guy whodid the 3d Printing lunch and learn was excellent.

So I been evolved with the purchasing and we have a makerbot5th in the process off purchase and I am looking at the Ultimaker 2 now!!!

I have to do a presentation in April the 20 something toSenior Management Team and learn about basic repair and maintenance to helplook after the equipment but over all I’d like to become a specialist aspersonal goal.

Also I want to think of and gather workshop ideas for kids andadults, Makers Hubs, what other libraries are doing? Etc.

If any ones has any ideas, links, contacts please let meknow. 

this is not my job only something, I am doing out of interest in my spare timeto learn, inspire and teach others.

PS based in West London .

----------

